# A typical danish pastor



## PresbyDane (Mar 27, 2009)

This is so depressing, they are now more than 50% of the pastors


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 27, 2009)

That is very depressing!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 27, 2009)

How sad! Hopefully your first books should arrive soon.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh yeah Thank you they just arrived today "what is true conversion?" and "Meeting God"
Thank you very much


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 27, 2009)

Where's the picture of the pastor? You have a picture of a girl up there...

(Calling a woman a pastor doesn't actually make her one. It's like saying "how many legs does a dog have if you call the tail a leg?" It's still just four, you can call the tail a leg all you want and it will remain a tail.)


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 27, 2009)

100 % but nobody else agrees with that


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, then there's something rotten in the state of Denmark. Doesn't Denmark have a Bible belt? Even Holland has one, and they're so liberal, it makes my head spin.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 27, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Doesn't Denmark have a Bible belt?



I think Martin might be the Bible belt in Denmark.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 27, 2009)

No sadly no bible belt, just maybe a VERY small inclave


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 27, 2009)

Ivan said:


> kvanlaan said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't Denmark have a Bible belt?
> ...



Sounds like it.


----------



## Idelette (Mar 27, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> This is so depressing, they are now more than 50% of the pastors



Wow more than 50%....that's discouraging! I'm surprised there's such a high amount of female "pastors" in Denmark....I wonder, is that typical in most of the european countries in that area?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 27, 2009)

In case you are unaware this is common in mainline churches in the USA.

Rev. Toby may need to correct me but in the PC(USA) it is around 35%-40% of Active Pastors.

-----Added 3/27/2009 at 01:35:25 EST-----



Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> In case you are unaware this is common in mainline churches in the USA.
> 
> Rev. Toby may need to correct me but in the PC(USA) it is around 35%-40% of Active Pastors.





As an addition we tend to forget how tiny and "insignificant" we are in American society at large. The PC(USA) is easily 5-6 times larger than the PCA. The PCA is about 10 times larger than the ARP. Just as a comparison.


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 27, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> No sadly no bible belt, just maybe a VERY small inclave



That's all it takes. God uses small numbers all the time, and always has throughout His Word. He does that so we can see that the great things He does come from Him and not from us. He can and will use one man, like you!


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 27, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Where's the picture of the pastor? You have a picture of a girl up there...
> 
> (Calling a woman a pastor doesn't actually make her one. It's like saying "how many legs does a dog have if you call the tail a leg?" It's still just four, you can call the tail a leg all you want and it will remain a tail.)



They're not pastors. They're priestitutes.


----------



## matt01 (Mar 27, 2009)

I just went to a funeral, presided over by three female pastors, and one guy with a guitar.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 27, 2009)

Hopefully she is married to a guy and not a girl.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 27, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Where's the picture of the pastor? You have a picture of a girl up there...


----------



## ZackF (Mar 27, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> This is so depressing, they are now more than 50% of the pastors



Is that for the State Lutheran Church or all churches?


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 27, 2009)

State Lutheran church


----------



## ZackF (Mar 27, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> State Lutheran church



I think the RCC is the only state church anywhere that doesn't ordain women.


----------

